# Lucky's Kittens eyes are OPEN! PICTURES!



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

They are 9 days old and their eyes opened today!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

ok I want the one with arrows pointing to him/her!!!! I claim this one!! Its sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## CloversAMommy (Apr 9, 2008)

Nine days? oh my. That gets me excited about mine opening their eyes. If they are as early as yours then I've only got.... one week.. yay. 
Cute kitties btw.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! They are so cute!
9 days and their eyes are open? wow they are pro's!


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

Bolth of the Tabby kittens were claimed before they were born....We need people to reserve the grey ones. Poor Mr.Socks is ugly as heck! Hahahaha....He is the fatest but he is the only one who is really walking. If there is anyone in Texas who needs a a grey kitty.. LOL. We had all of these homes....but a bunch of people backed out. Ill see what happened when it gets closer to 8 weeks.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Any males still available? I am in tx. 1.5hr south of DFW


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ..*



LuckysMommy said:


> Bolth of the Tabby kittens were claimed before they were born....We need people to reserve the grey ones. Poor Mr.Socks is ugly as heck! Hahahaha....He is the fatest but he is the only one who is really walking. If there is anyone in Texas who needs a a grey kitty.. LOL. We had all of these homes....but a bunch of people backed out. Ill see what happened when it gets closer to 8 weeks.


Tabbys are so precious! That's why Tiger my orange tabby picked me :wink: 
mstx are you looking forward to add one more kitteh to the family? That is great!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been trying to get my hubby to let me get a friend for Munckin to play with while I am at work. Dont get me wrong she is no where near neglected since I only work 6-7hrs a day then she gets me all to herself but I think she would like a little brother to play with. Plus if I get a kitten I can take off a couple days to make sure they adjust to each other and get along!! I still have 6 wks to make hubby see it my way


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I see! I think is a great idea!, I hope he changes his mind, Munchkin would enjoy having a little play mate  
I work 8 hours a day but I am lucky as I leave around 8;30 and Lexi is home by 3:00 pm, when I am home he gets ALL my attention, Lexi and Hubby get jealous
Good Luck!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea I leave at 9am and get home around 4pm. I some times come home at lunch and Munchkin has lunch with me.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr. Socks may be ugly now, but I bet he'll be gorgeous when older. Miss Baby was the ugliest kitty that I have ever seen (bug eyes and everything) and she grew into a regal cat.

I really wish I were closer because I would take him in a minute.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

ok hubby has given in!!!!! I was telling him about Mr.Socks and he asked me if there was any reason he should even try to convince me any more not to get another cat. I said no. So he is now resigned that we will have two cat!!!  :heart :catrun


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

We are not sure about the genders.. Mr.Socks might be Miss.Socks. LOL... Im 17 and my mom is pretty protective of me. I dont think I can meet up with you anywhere but maybe we can ship him/her. It's up to my parents. I know you want a kitty really bad. We'll have to see.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Depending on the drive I could drive. I dont think shipping the kitty is a good idea.... Acually how would you do that?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

My home is too far to have lunch with Tiger, I envy you!!
I am sure you will announce it if you happen to get a kitteh right? (hint: please do!! lol)


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

How far apart do you two live? Perhaps your mom can drive you and you can meet her half way??
17? You are a big girl now!! :wink:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey I am willing to drive up to 2 hours to meet. Gas is way too expensive right now :roll:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

mstx said:


> Hey I am willing to drive up to 2 hours to meet. Gas is way too expensive right now :roll:


That is a commitment right there, let's do this please!! :wink:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

If its a Mr. Socks we are to set to go here, I promised my hubby the next cat I would get would be a male. I already decided that my bath (the master) is going to be the safe room for which ever kitten I bring home with the bedroom as the buffer zone.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

mstx said:


> If its a Mr. Socks we are to set to go here, I promised my hubby the next cat I would get would be a male. I already decided that my bath (the master) is going to be the safe room for which ever kitten I bring home with the bedroom as the buffer zone.


Aww! I can't wait!!!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

umm we have hit a snag.... its a toss up between Mr.socks and a kitty in the shelter that has been there since he was 4wks old (now is 7-8 mnts)  I hate chosing


----------

